# Good winter spots?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I'm very new to diving (got my certification from MBT over the summer...thanks, guys!). Never been out in the fall/winter time. Are some spots better than others this time of year? If so, do you have any suggestions? Hoping to go out this weekend, weather permitting.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

bigspoon17 said:


> I'm very new to diving (got my certification from MBT over the summer...thanks, guys!). Never been out in the fall/winter time. Are some spots better than others this time of year? If so, do you have any suggestions? Hoping to go out this weekend, weather permitting.


The farther offshore the better. The water will be much colder closer to land. Try the Avocet, Chevron, Antares, Tenneco and Oriskany.


----------

